# "Cooked" bones from pet store



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I have gotten then impression from several threads that the bones you can buy in the store that seem to be cooked (dark, smoky looking) are not good for the dogs. Is this correct? If so, why aren't they recommended?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

No cooked bones should never be given. It is too dangerous. Rather buy RAW recreational bones...nice big ones for them to chew on and take if off if it gets to small. Also don't leave it lying around and let them eat it again the next day as it is too hard then and can harm teeth.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

These bones are smoked and can easily splinter and cause some kind of injury.

Personally, i only give bully sticks and raw marrow bones as far as edible bones go. Bully sticks are pretty self explanatory.. not really a bone, but in the shape of one i guess. They can be expensive and sometimes stink, but i order them from bullysticks.com. They have really good prices and never smell bad. The marrow bones, i get right from the supermarket. I usually buy a package of 4 and throw them in the freezer. I only give them frozen.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dogs like bones and owners like happy dogs so they buy there pets bones. 

Most people either haven't heard of raw bones or they aren't comfortable with that way of feeding so they buy the smoked bones. 

My issue with smoked bones is that they are messy and hard on the dogs teeth, plus they aren't really cheap are they. You can easily crack a tooth or splinter the bone into very sharp shards that could in turn be swallowed-yikes. 

I am comfortable with feeding raw bones so I choose those instead.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I also find with the smoked bones we get runnier poops and vomiting occasionally. We sometimes get softer with the RAw recreational bones from marrow, but we have more tummy issues with the smoked. Whether it's a chemical smoking or the old fashioned way, we just find the dogs have issues with the digestion.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Smoked bones rate in my mind along with pigs'ears, flavored rawhide, and other chemically treated "treats" you find in pet stores. I think of them as junk food..... I only feed raw knuckle bones. Marrow bones, while nutritious, are extremely hard even raw ( I had two dogs break their teeth on them) and the marrow, which is very rich, can cause digestive upset in some dogs. 

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I also stay away from anything smoked or irradiated. I use raw, frozen, knuckle, marrow or split knuckle bones instead. I do offer a bully stick occasionally, but try to stick with the all natural way. Hey, I even like a bag of potato chips from time to time, lol, lol!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama broke a tooth on a raw marrow bone and I had to have the tooth extracted. Turns out that's not so uncommon. 

Rafi can't have marrow bones b/c they give him the runs. 

He does have some all natural sterilized bones from the pet store and they've worked out ok for him. I don't buy the greasy, smelly ones though. 

A better question might be which bones are safest to chew and easiest on the tummy.


----------

